# My Water Have Bad Odour



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

My Water have bad odour
I'm in a salt treatment, 1 tbs per 8gal

Here's my param:
PH 7.3
ammo 0
nitrite 0 
nitrate 60mg/L
temp : 82

I do vaccum every week 100% of my rock + water change 20% weekely since 4 to 5 weeks

before it was once a month







I was thinking that my water was perfect, but never check the nitrate and it was at 110mg/L, everything else was good. Exept a nitrite spike after a bad move after upgrading my tank.

So what do you guys think?
Skinky water because of a long period of high nitrate or 1 month treatment of salf or ???

thanks


----------



## Onkiebonkie (Apr 5, 2010)

Blackdude said:


> *nitrate 60mg/L*


I think you need to raise the amount of water changed/week, i'd say 50% a week split into 3 times untill your water is at a good nitrate level (<20 mg/l). Salt collects nitrates too. This might explane your sudden nitrate drop.

goodluck


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2010)

I highly doubt the smell has anything to do with nitrates. What are you feeding your fish and how long are you leaving it in the tank before removing it? This could also be a source of your high nitrates.


----------



## Blackdude (Feb 28, 2003)

ksls said:


> I highly doubt the smell has anything to do with nitrates. What are you feeding your fish and how long are you leaving it in the tank before removing it? This could also be a source of your high nitrates.


Food never have time to go to the bottom, I try to hand feed all the time.

My water don't smell like hell, it just have a bad odour that I don't have normaly.

This week I feed tilapia + shrimp + earthworm, and I know that earthworm wake my rhom sh*t more and I see it on the rock... meaby it's the earthworm


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Increase your w/c to 40% a week and the smell will dissapear


----------

